# Golfers 2nd NL auto in soil w/LED



## golfer420 (Aug 9, 2015)

:ciao:Second attempt at growing NL auto.  First attempt was 2 plants in very small containers that grew all the way to some decent popcorn bud.  Gets me buzzed.   Germinated another seed from the bunch and here are some pictures at day 24.

She's in 3gal fabric pot inside a 30x18x30 tent (I know - small) with two fans blowing on her and a 6" 240cfm exhaust up high.  I have a 300w Mars Hydro LED (old style).  Lights are on 18/6.  Temps have been on the high side at times but she seems to have recovered from the mid-90 days we had a couple weeks ago.  Averaging between 75-85 with rh around 50.  I use some light doses of growbig and bigbloom corrected for ph every few waterings.

She's much shorter, tighter, and bushier than the first two I grew (they were under CFL's the first 28 days).  I had put the light up a bit higher hoping she might stretch a bit more.  I snipped a few fan leaves last week that were blocking some potential bud areas and two days ago tied the cola down to get it to grow more horizontal.

So far it's coming along well.  Thanks for stopping by :ciao:


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 9, 2015)

pics to follow...didn't read up on how to load pictures


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 9, 2015)

[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## zem (Aug 9, 2015)

hi golfer, good to see your grow, the setup sounds good, might require a different feeding, the plant looks a bit shrivelled, might be overfeeding or ph, i am not a soil expert, i would say they need a flush with ph corrected water


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks, Zem.  I'm thinking its due to the heat.  I really haven't been feeding much (only 2 times and less than half strength) and all water that goes in is ph'd around 6.5.

The last plants I flushed a couple times over their 80+ days.  I will definitely test the run off next weekend when I'll likely flush.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2015)

It looks like a pH issue to me, too.  I get temps into the mid 80s all the time when outside temps get into triple digits.  What kind of soil are they in?  What are you feeding them?  And why only 1/2 dose twice?  Plants do need to be fed or they will not thrive.  

Your LED should be kept about 18"-2' away from the top so they get the correct spectrum mix.  You may also find that short bushy plants do not do as well with LEDs as taller stretchier plants.


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, Goddess.  I planted in regular potting soil, might have been a brand from Miracle Grow or something similar.  I mixed in about 30% perlite.  I had read that in most potting soil they don't need to be fed the first couple of weeks.  I've also been very conservative in feeding, not wanting to over do it.  The temps internally were at times over 90 during the heat wave.  I was getting much more leaf curling then and it looks like it has improved.  That was why I was thinking it was heat related.

I basically took a 500ml Poland spring water bottle, put in 3ml of fox farms Big Bloom and 1ml of the Grow Big. I then adjusted for ph.  I fed them on day 15, day 19, and day 24.  There was watering in between.

Thank you for the input on the height of the light.  I will raise it a bit more.  Unfortunately I don't have much room with only 30" in the grow tent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2015)

We have had triple digit temps here often this summer and my vegging space has climbed up to 90 too.  I personally do not believe it is the heat.  I believe that it is your medium and maybe a pH issue.

The soil you start with is critical and you really should not just pick up any old thing you can find....this is the home for the roots.  Not all "potting soil" comes with nutrients in it.  The only pre-nuted soil that experienced growers use is organic type soils with organic things added that feed the soil, which in turn feeds the plant.  Besides MG being part of that huge evil Monsanto, pre-nuted MG does not have the correct nutrients in the correct proportions for cannabis.  

I also worry that using LED with only 30" height is also going to give you problems, too.  Is there any chance you can get something taller?  I have a tent that is 72" that I decided was not tall enough to use LEDs and get good results.


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 11, 2015)

Goddess - thank you so much for your response and interest.  I read through your cool tube and scrog journals and was very impressed with your skills.  I'm honored to receive your advice.

I will flush this weekend and adjust for ph.

You are correct and I did not put enough thought into the soil.  I'll search and look for better options that are geared towards cannabis.  Fox Farms makes a couple that I can find locally.  I've avoided hydro because I fear the complications, precision, etc.

I agree with your concern on space.  I wish I had more space, especially vertically.  My better half would rather we had nothing in the garage so I've got to make do with what I've got.

I do think the LST on the cola is working out well. I have a nice even canopy right now. Pistils will be visible any day now.  I'm happy about how good it looks compared to my first grow.  Much shorter and tighter.  

I raised the light today.  It's about 8" from the tops.  I am always tempted to trim more of the fan leaves to give the bud sites better light but because she's an auto, I've been hesitant.

Thanks again!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2015)

Your LST looks great.  I was never very good at it.  However, I have been told that shorter and bushier does not work as well with LED.  I told DGF that I never thought I would be encouraging my plants to stretch, but that seems to be what works best with LEDs.  Most of us using them are still in the learning and experimenting stages though.  I will be interested to see how you do with only 30" and LED.

Do not flush unless you have a problem.  

Do not cut the fan leaves.  Bud sites do not need light--the fan leaves do.  The majority of photosynthesis takes place in the fan leaves.  It is counter-productive to cut them off.  Also, you want to keep autos as happy and stress free as possible.


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 13, 2015)

It's week 4 and the first signs of pistils are there.

 I undid the LST I had on the main cola. You can see it's rebounded a little. I figured since she is beginning the flowering stage, I didn't want to add any more stress. I haven't clipped any leaves in the last 5 days and I will only be clipping those that are shriveled, yellow or falling off.

 I raised the LED higher. I can go about 3 inches higher and that's the limit. I'm happy at the way she has a fairly even canopy. Growth from the nodes underneath seems to do pretty well too. It's still very compact but I can see the bud sites starting to push up. Considering my tight growing quarters, she looks better than my last grow.

 I fed her today with a 1/2 gallon of water with grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom that was ph balanced. I put about 1/2 tsp less than the recommended amount. I poured it under the leaves until I got run off. I tested the run off and the ph looked pretty good about 6.5

 Overall it's looking pretty good.  

 Here are some pictures!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2015)

She looks very happy!


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 16, 2015)

She's gone on a growth spurt since the feeding a couple days ago.  Filled out quite a bit.  Some good stretching going on and its allowing light to the growth underneath.  You can hardly see the black edge of the pot any longer!

It's been very hot out and temps inside have been around 90.  I think that's the reason for some of the curling along the edges.  I tested the ph the other day from the run off and it seemed to be in the 6.5 range (maybe slightly less).

There are some close ups here and I noticed very little yellow on the tips.  Is that something to be concerned with?  I was thinking maybe there was a bit too much nutes.  I'll keep  my eyes out for further changes.

I'm pulling some of the side nodes down slightly to promote more outward growth.  The main cola is not quite the center of attention like it was, so there is somewhat of an even canopy.  It's definitely continuing to sprout upwards but hopefully the side notes continue to grow as well.

To give a comparison to my last grow, I've got a picture of both at the same age of 31 days.  This plant has much more growth going and a fairly even canopy compared to the other two.


----------



## zem (Aug 16, 2015)

plants lookin good, i have seen temps above 90 with no issues, i suspect the curling up is an early sign of Mg deficiency. While learning about deficiencies many years back, some statements stuck, and that was one of them, it went like "notice how the leaves are curling up around the edges as if the are praying, they are praying for Mg!"


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 20, 2015)

Week 5

So far so good.  Starting to stretch a bit more.  I'm able to get inside the nodes and pull some of the dead leaves out.  I continue to use some LST on the outer branches to keep her spread out a little.  She's got a much more of an even canopy than the first two plants from my first grow.  I hope that helps the bud development of the side colas.

I fed her today and added some cal/mag.  We'll see how that helps.  I took a picture of where the very tips of a handful of leaves near the buds that seem to twist.  Not sure what that is a symptom of. 

Took her outside for a few minutes to take a few photos.  First time she's been outside.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 22, 2015)

I could use some feedback.  I fed her on 8/20.  1/2 gallon of water with 1.5 tsp of big bloom and 1 tsp of tiger bloom.  3ml of CalMag.  PH adjusted to about 6.5.

Today she looked very wilty to me.  Most of the leaves coming off the bud sites were drooping down.  Seemed dry so I thought I would flush her.  (FYI - the other day was the 4 feeding I've given her.  Only fed on alternative waterings

I have run 4 gallons of water that was PH adj to about 7 (kinda greenish yellow).  All of the run off looks like the photo.  Very low around 5.

Should I continue running ph'd water through her until the run off gets more yellow/green?  Should I have the ph going in be a little higher (to offset the low soil reading)?

Thanks!


----------



## zem (Aug 23, 2015)

dolomite lime is used to neutralize the soil


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the lime suggestion, Zem.

In addition to my flushing yesterday, I went and got some lime (dolomite). Sprinkled about a cup on to the top of the soil and proceeded to flush another 4 gallons through her.

 She looked better this morning, with the leaves showing signs of lifting. I took a picture of how I've been flushing and measuring the PH. I've been pouring the water through her to get run off on the cover she's sitting on.

 Looks like the PH is yellow to green, so it's moving up past 6, much better than the orange it was yesterday. She's completely soaked through so no more watering for at least a couple of days.

 Took some close up pics of the bud sites. I'm concerned because it looks very similar to my last grow where all I got was popcorn buds. Maybe its the light and its not far enough away for the spectrums to mix. 

 Getting a little better each time. Jealous of some of these other grows I've seen with CFL's and small spaces. 

 Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## zem (Aug 23, 2015)

golfer420 said:


> Thanks for the lime suggestion, Zem.
> 
> In addition to my flushing yesterday, I went and got some lime (dolomite). Sprinkled about a cup on to the top of the soil and proceeded to flush another 4 gallons through her.
> 
> ...



golfer you are welcome. how nice to know that i was able to help your plants   that is why we are here and i am always happy when it works


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 24, 2015)

She's looking very droopy today but I have to think it's because of over-watering.  I've put about 8 gallons of water through her the past two days.  At least I hope that is the reason for her droopiness.  No water for a couple of days and hopefully she rebounds.  I'm concerned about stressing her at this point in the game because I'm afraid she won't recover to make some nice buds.


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 24, 2015)

Came home tonight and she's looking much better.  All the leaves are sticking straight out or pointing up.  Looking much healthier than before.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome! That recovery has got to give you a great feeling.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Woo hoo !! Happy days healthy plants make for happy farmers!!


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 26, 2015)

Week 7 (2 flowering)

 She's doing ok, as the pictures will show. I've checked at 6am, 8pm and 11pm the last couple days. Some times she looks up and "perky" and other times the leaves around the buds seem to be hanging. Temps have been pretty much in mid-80's so I don't think it's heat. These pictures show her looking fairly perky. I have noticed less of the ends twisting (like I showed in earlier pics) - so that seems to be positive

I have some LED's that I could hang in there too.  I have 2 46w warm bulbs that could help with the budding.  Any thoughts on that?

 I'm happy with how she's doing. Filled out great and the lst seems to have helped make her a bit bushier and let the cola not be as tall. I wonder whether I would have been better off leaving the cola tied down the entire time. It's already about 5-6" from the LED so I might try some lst to lean the cola over. All the other bud sites are looking pretty good too. Still feels like her buds may turn out 'pop corny'.

 Haven't watered her at all since Sunday's final flushing. I lifted her up tonight and I can still feel a bit of dampness on the bottom. The next water will just be ph balanced water and no nutes. Depending on the ph of the run off will tell me if I feed next watering. If it is still low, I will do another watering and test again until we're right around 6.5 with the run off.

 Thanks for stopping by!:cool2:  Appreciate any feedback!:yay:


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 26, 2015)

doh...it's only week 6 - NOT week 7.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

If your wanting to go with clear phd water I'd throw quater strength nutes in cos them autos sure love the food. Because of short seed to harvest times I rarely flust mid cycle . !! Feed the beast !


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 26, 2015)

Sticky - I flushed her this weekend because of concern over the ph.  Turns out the runoff was testing around 5.  Flushing and adding some lime helped get it back up closer to 6.  I'm concerned adding nutes again will not be beneficial until I know the ph has stabilized.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Ah I see, I hope my one gets as big as yours , I put a pic up over on my other threD.


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 27, 2015)

I added in 2 46w 6000 CFL's hanging in there with the LED. I think she will be ok because it's been slightly cooler out and she should be ok with the heat.

 I'm posting a pic comparing the last two (grown in veg under CFL and then flowered in LED) and this one (all in LED). I did LST on this grow and that's helped keep the Christmas tree look less pronounced. I have done much less leaf trimming on this plant. Only dead or partially dead leaves. Also, the pots I grew the first two in were ridiculously small. One of these days I'll take a picture of those pots against this 3gal fabric pot.

Sticky - hope I get buds like that cheese! :clap:


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 28, 2015)

I ended up feeding her tonight. 1/2 tsp less than the recommended amounts per ff nutes - bb, gb, tb and the rec dose of calmag. She took the whole gallon without any run off. I then poured a 700ml bottle of water and after a minute got enough run off to test. Came in right between 6.5 and 7.0. I feel like we will see some good growth now the ph is in the right zone. Most of the fan leaves and new growth is coming out vibrant.

 The downside is the main cola is about 4" from the LED. I'm going to have to figure something out, like pick a direction and LST over to the side. Getting some great bud growth around the bud sites on the main branches. 

 I'm starting to think my next grow might need to be a photo plant instead of an auto. It would seem that I might have more options to use LST aggressively. Either that or I should trade this 30" for a 48". I'm already getting enough **** about this tent that I can't get away with a 48" tent without some serious rearrangement in the garage.

 Thanks for stopping by:ciao:


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 30, 2015)

She's looking good today. Really hot.  It's been about 88-90 in the tent.  Still damp on the bottom from Friday's watering.  

I did a fair amount of trimming.  Figured I'd let her focus more on the buds and get rid of some of those fan leaves.  Hopefully my logic helps.  

I'm happy the way the buds are developing and the pistils are extending out.  I can see the trichomes when I use the flash.  Zooming in I can see the new growth on the main cola has quite a bit of trichomes on them.  Not as much on some of the side buds.

Overall she's looking good and all the variables (except the heat) are pretty much under control.

Question - should I get another supplement for making bigger buds?  I'm already using the main three from FF.  Just curious if getting a specific flowering nute makes sense.

Thanks for stopping by!










Check out how small the pot from the last grow was


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 30, 2015)

Here are some close ups


----------



## zem (Aug 30, 2015)

yay! looking good


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking well golfer , she looks happy enough with the nute schedule your running.


----------



## golfer420 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks guys!  I was really please with the way she looked tonight that I took a couple more photos.

All the leaves were sticking out and perky - even though it was 89 in the tent.  Heat wave coming up this week.

The buds are starting to show really good pistil growth, especially in the bud sites underneath the colas.  Main cola is starting to get thicker and she must be putting growth towards the buds because she hasn't grown much taller (thank god because I don't have more than 4" between top cola and the LED.  I keep rotating her every time I go in so that the CFLs are close to some of the side bud sites.

I'm also stoked after looking at the top leaves coming out of the cola.  I can see trichomes really coming out on those newer fan leaves.  

Since she's at about 3 weeks into flowering, based on the last grow and the bank - about 5 more weeks left.  I'm liking what I'm seeing 

I adjusted color on the whole plant to minimize the LED impact so it may look different.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 31, 2015)

She's starting to fatten up!!! :icon_smile::watchplant:


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 1, 2015)

Just watered with a gallon and the minimum dose of calmag.  I think I have the watering down now.  She got a gallon on Friday with a feeding.  About every 4 days I will be watering with a gallon (and alternating feedings)

She's looking great.  Pistils are growing well out of the main cola buds and even all the buds on the outer branches look great.  I've been trimming fan leaves somewhat aggressively in the hopes that more effort goes towards the buds.

Question - any thoughts on flowering/bud nutrients?  I'm using the regular fox farm trio but wondering if getting a bottle of some other kind of flowering nute would be a good idea.


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 2, 2015)

Feeling great today. Looked closer and I'm seeing trichomes. The pistils continue to come out of many areas and some are starting to change colors a little.

 I took some close ups of the buds and the trichomes. I love seeing the buds and trichomes develop. I doesn't matter to me how many people sub this thread, it's just fun growing. Hopefully the pictures can help someone like me who was dying to see what a real Northern Lights auto bud would look like from start to finish.

 I think the 3gal pot is the main reason for the big improvement. Same seeds and same LED - it's the pot that's the big game changer. 

 I keep wondering what I should do next. I have 4 or 5 more NL Auto's that I could grow but I'm toying with another auto or maybe a photo. I've been loving the White Widow shots I've seen. I'm also interested in doing a nice Haze, but since they take a little longer I might wait on those.

 Also, grinded up some buds from the first grow and I was kinda surprised at how good it looked ground up. Looks like some decent smoke. Tasted pretty good and I got a decent body type of stone. Pretty good smoke to make you a little tired at night before bed.

 Enjoy the photos :headbang2:


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Lookin good golfer ! Nice shots


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 3, 2015)

Just read the rules of MP (yea - I should have done that weeks ago).  Linking to my imgur images isn't ideal.  Getting familiar with the gallery process.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/album.php?albumid=147&pictureid=1090 

View attachment Day 48 bud.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 3, 2015)

I see no links ?? Only pics like in the thread


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 3, 2015)

Great.  I see the link right above the photo, but the link is to marijuanapassion.com - NOT imgur.  After a while those old links will disappear off imgur.  

I'm just linking my pictures to my gallery.  Glad the pictures are visible.


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 3, 2015)

Kept enlarging and found a better pic of the trichomes and pistils.

Also, I used the url listed under my photo in the gallery.


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 3, 2015)

Interesting...apparently the first post I actually attached the image as well. 

Trying it again. 

View attachment Day 48 bud underneatha.JPG


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 7, 2015)

Here we are at day 53 and she's looking great!

 Some really good bud growth going on this time around. Trichomes are showing nicely around the bud growth areas. Super exciting to see her bulking up. I put a comparison in there from day 45 to day 53 and it's looking good. 

 Fed her on Friday evening before I left and she did fine all weekend. All the leaves are looking great to me - healthy and growing straight out. I have trimmed her a fair amount but the growth comes back fine. I think I have bigger, thicker buds growing from where I LST'd them to the edge of the pot. Those side colas are much bigger than those on the first two plants. I believe this lady will weight in more than the other two did combined (almost 24g). I am thinking I might get close to an oz.

 Day 53 overall and just about 4 weeks flowering. I'm estimating another 4 weeks or so left. Who knows, maybe the trichomes will end up getting amber sooner. The flash makes the trichomes looks much better.

 I have fun taking pictures so here are a few more! Thanks for stopping by:yay: 

View attachment Day 53 in tent.jpg


View attachment Day 53 in doorway.jpg


View attachment day 45 to 53.jpg


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 7, 2015)

Here are some bud shots.... 

View attachment Day 53 main cola.jpg


View attachment Day 53 bud1.jpg


View attachment Day 53 bud.jpg


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 7, 2015)

Close up.... 

View attachment Day 53 trichome.JPG


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 7, 2015)

Looking good golfer . Lots of green mojo to you!! Some difference in the side by side . 
I hope she gets fat !!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 7, 2015)

Looking good golfer . Lots of green mojo to you!! Some difference in the side by side . 
I hope she gets fat !!


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 8, 2015)

I think you'll get much more than 1 oz from her maybe 2


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 11, 2015)

Very excited to see the ladies getting bigger with some serious buds 

 Gave her a gallon of water with big bloom(3tsp), tiger bloom(2tsp), grow big(1/2 tsp), calmag (3ml) and poured in a cup of water with 1 tablespoon of Grandma's Molasses unsulphured dissolved in. 

 Used some more string and nails to tie the big cola's down further on the fabric pot, opening her up a bit to get better light from the LED and CFL's. 

 I will take some more comparison pictures because there has been another bulk up in the last few days. I couldn't be happier with how she looks and smells at this point


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here are some pictures from today.  The buds are getting more solid every day. 

View attachment Grow 2 day 59 outside.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 day 59 top.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 day 59 doorway.jpg


View attachment Comparison.jpg


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is some bud fun! 

View attachment Grow 2 day 59 bud.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 day 59 buda.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 day 59 budb.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 day 59 trichome.JPG


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking good brother!


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 15, 2015)

She's looking great and the weather has been so perfect. It's been in the 60/70's at night. The buds on the big colas (about 6 of them) are getting more ripe and thick every day. She's about a week from 70 days old so I may only feed her one more time. Tonight she got a gallon of water with molasses.

 I plucked a little bud the other day that's been dried well. Smokes real nice. The buds are just a little sticky and leave your fingers a little sticky. Get a nice high from her. I snuck another, larger bud today and here is a pic. She obviously has more time to go, but we're getting close.

 Luckily my Extreme Haze showed up today so the seed is in water now until tomorrow (just sunk) and then to paper towel. She will be my first photo, non-feminized. Should I go with two seeds to start? Do you let them grow a couple of weeks and switch to 12/12 to sex and then back to veg? I will just go with one unless everyone recommends doing two.

 Thanks for stopping by :bongin: 

View attachment Grow 2 day 62 bud.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 15, 2015)

Do two . And also do at least two more feeds with the nl. 70 days is what the seed company says. Feed her , watch your trichs and when you start seeing hints of Amber then start your final flush and pure PhD water.


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks, Sticky.  I only went with one seed now.  Let's hope....

I wish I could retire and make a living growing. I'm sure it's possible, but not with this golfer. 

 Really enjoying this second grow. I look forward to getting up in the morning and checking her. I am excited to come home each night to see how much progression is going on. It's a fun night when she gets a watering and a feeding.

 I also like taking pictures so here is some more bud porn for ya's. 

 I'm really proud of this plant and how well it's doing. It looks like a real cannabis plant! Hoping the wife enjoys the smoke

Thanks for stopping by! 

View attachment Grow 2 day 63.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 day 63 buda.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 day 63 bud.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 day 63 bud close.jpg


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 18, 2015)

Day 64. Got home a little early so I took her outside for a little late afternoon sun. Decided to water and feed today. Didn't feed the grow big, only the big bloom and tiger bloom. A little calmag and tblsp of molasses. Based on Sticky's recommendation I will likely feed her one more time.  Still seeing many white pistils too.

 I always try to be careful but managed to spray a little water on the lower leaves. Some slight trimming, only a few leaves. After a full gallon she's getting pretty heaven carrying her back to the tent.

 Got the second fabric pot for the Extreme Haze all set up with happy frog and some add'l perlite. I'm rolling the dice and hoping the one that's in the paper towels turns out to be female. Crossing my fingers I can do this Extreme Haze justice.

 I can't help but take pictures. Really excited about how she's turning out. 

 Thanks for stopping by 

View attachment Grow 2 Day 64 outside.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 64 outside1.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 64 ladies.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 64 lighter.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 64 close up.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 18, 2015)

Looks lovely dude mojo


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 20, 2015)

Beautiful day today so I took a few more pics. Still plenty of white pistils still coming out. Buds seem very tight to me, compared to the first grow. I'm happy with how the Mars Hydro old style 300w has performed. She has 6 really big colas, one almost as big as the main cola. Many smaller buds will be much better than some of the cola's from the first two plants.

 I'm planning on only doing 2 or 3 waterings to flush her. I smoked some the other day and it tasted it pretty good. 

 Nothing has sprouted yet on the Extreme Haze that I've got in paper towels.

 Some good close ups here.  One of the bigger colas has the main cola right behind it.  Enjoy the photos  

View attachment Grow 2 Day 66 full.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 66 big 2.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 66 big bud.jpg


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 24, 2015)

Here she is on Day 70!

How does she look? I was going to give one more feeding Friday and two watering only next week and harvest - about 9 days from now.  Decided no more feeding.  She looks really dark green and some yellow tips - plenty of nutes.  I'm going to flush the next few waterings and harvest in 9 days.

I threw 2 more of my Haze seeds into water. I'm losing hope that the one in the paper towels for 7 days is going to pop soon.

 Got a little routine now, every couple of days I snip a nice little bud off and start it drying. Even though they haven't cured, they're dried well enough yet they still taste really good


 I am skipping the 48 hrs in the dark. I did the last two in the dark and based on reading, I'm going to not do it this time. 

View attachment Grow 2 Day 69  2.jpg


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 25, 2015)

Instead of feeding I decided to flush. Noticed the yellow tips and didn't think feeding more was a good idea. Plan is to do the flush two more times and harvest in about a week.

 Question. What is the recommended timing of harvest relative to the last watering? Should I let her go very dry before harvest?

 Here are a couple of pictures. For those wondering, the old style Mars 300w LED is only about 4" from the top cola. I try to rotate her within the tent so there is a spectrum mix. I asked a while back about how to keep that cola from hitting the light but turns out I didn't need to do anything. She just focused on flowering and stopped getting taller.

 The haze seed hasn't popped and I just did two more and they're in paper towels. If these two don't pop then I must have left them in the water too long. Exceeded the 14hrs by a couple hours. 

View attachment Grow 2 Day 71 days in tent.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 71 days buds.jpg


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 27, 2015)

Another beautiful day. Gave her a little fresh air in the backyard whilst I snapped a few photos. On cruise control now. Water tomorrow then again on Thur. Plan to harvest on Saturday. Those colas are looking nice.

 Three Haze Extreme are in paper towels now. Hopefully 20 hrs in water didn't screw it up. 

View attachment Grow 2 Day 73 days cropking.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 73 days snowy cola - Copy.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 73 days cola.jpg


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 28, 2015)

Another solid water tonight. The run off has very little color in it any more. Going to 'flush' with 3 gal of water on Thur night and cut her down Friday night.

 I couldn't hold back today and clipped one of the bigger 'small' buds off. Took a couple of pictures and here are the close ups of the trichomes.

 I've got a question about trimming of the buds. I'm going to have 7 real big colas that I will cut the entire branch and hang the entire bud for them to dry.

 When it's time to put into the jar for curing, how do you break of these big buds? Do I pull them apart? I know this won't be like the first grow with all popcorn buds. I guess I'll find out more once they dry and I found out their true size.

 I weighed the bud in the pic and it was about 7 grams - not bad for a small bud. I'm thinking I will definitely have more than an ounce here. Getting excited :vap-Bong_smoker: 

View attachment Grow 2 Day 74 close bud.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 74 close buds.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 74 close up.JPG


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

:farm::aok:


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 30, 2015)

While I'm browsing the threads and seeing all these pictures, I ran out and took some close ups. You can see more yellow leaves as she has been watered/flushed well the last two times. Final water tomorrow night. Trichomes look very cloudy and might even see a few amber. Smells great, looking great. 

 Enjoy the photos!

 I've got 4 Haze Extreme seeds trying to pop. I screwed up the first three by soaking 20-22 hours. The last one I soaked 14 hours. So far - nothing. 1 seeds been going for 10 days. 2 going on day 4 and the other just went into paper towel yesterday. 0 for 4 isn't fun. I was 3 for 3 with the NL Auto. Are certain strains pickier on popping? 

View attachment Grow 2 Day 76 bud.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 76 bud1.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 76 bud trich.jpg


----------



## golfer420 (Oct 1, 2015)

Decided not to water tonight and just harvest tomorrow.  She still felt a bit damp.  She's 11 weeks old today.


----------



## golfer420 (Oct 2, 2015)

Harvest is complete!  Turned out well.  Spent about 2 hrs in the garage, buzzed and listening to Classic Vinyl on Sirius.  Appropriately, Lucky Man by ELP sounded really great as I enjoyed the harvesting!

This might be a bit wordy post, so bear with me.

Started by trimming all the main branches and left the main cola.  I took of picture of her last stand!  I put all the trimmed leaf in a bag to freeze.  Tossed some of the small buds in with the trim for bubbling and by the time I got down to the tiny pile, I was just cutting them into the bag.  I was getting tired.  The scissors and fingers  very sticky.  Lucky was appropriate again as in not cutting my fingers.  Came close.

I then trimmed the outside colas of all the smaller buds.  I was left with 8 really large colas, a handful of decent sized buds and another two handfuls of small buds.
I put all the small buds on this set up youll see below.  I didnt have a screen so I used a gutter guard with holes thats a little elevated for air flow.  Theyll be in the tent in the dark with the fans going inside (though not directly on all the small buds).  The plan is to toss them around a little twice a day so they dry out.

The 8 main colas I brought inside and washed.  I read a few posts about washing and using 3 buckets and RO water, baking soda and lime.  Downside is - that was all I did was read the posts   I just put some filtered water in a plastic container and then shook each bud vigorously for about 20 seconds.  Laid them on paper towels.  Then lightly patted dry with more paper towels.  Figured it was better than nothing.

The macro photos I took were after the washing and pat dry and the trichomes still look pretty intact.

I hung the 8 colas in the closet that has a small fan moving the air around gently.
Hopefully I havent screwed anything up.  If Im making a big mistake  let me know.  The plan is when I can snap a bud off the cola I will move from drying to trimming into buds to go cure.

Any good tips for cleaning the scissors?

Getting some White Widow fem and Jack Herer AutoFem.  Hoping to get something going soon because I dont think I can do a grow in the depths of winter. 

View attachment Grow 2 Day Day 78 harvest.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 78 cola.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 78 trimmed.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 78 big buds towels.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 78 big buds lying.jpg


----------



## golfer420 (Oct 2, 2015)

A few more pics... 

View attachment Grow 2 Day 78 big buds orange.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 78 small buds.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 Day 78 big buds in closet.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Oct 3, 2015)

Woohoo congrats


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 3, 2015)

Damn golfer they look great!  I'm not much help on the advice you seek, but green mojo your way!!


----------



## golfer420 (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm happy to report she is done drying and has gone into jars for curing The RH in the jar right now is 68-70 so I'm leaving the lid off for a bit then back on and off until we get to around 60-62. If I'm careful, I won't run out before the next harvest.

 Ended up with about 70 grams or about 23 grams per jar. I would have been happy with an ounce of good bud. All three jars have great buds in them.

 The wife smoked some and liked it. Said it smells piney. Smells pretty good to me. It's a nice indica high with a slight bit of sleepy/chill. 

 I'm enjoying it for when I get home from work or after a round of golf. (don't get me wrong - I smoke it any other time too)

 I'm not as motivated to post when I have nothing growing. I could have started another NL or tried one of my 3 Haze (that 4 didn't pop) but I'm waiting on my CKS Jack Herer auto and White Widow fem to come. Going to go with Jack because I really want a sativa strain and I want to get done (if possible) before Feb. I'm not sure how the grow will go in the garage during the winter. I also expect it to need a week or two longer than the NL.

 Here are some pics. My buddy stuck her nose into the picture Seems very interested 

 Thank you everyone for your help - even if you didn't post here. I'm getting your help from all your journals 

View attachment Grow 2 a.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 b.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 c.jpg


View attachment Grow 2 in Jars.jpg


----------

